# Mealworm substrate?



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

What kind of substrate do I use for my mealworms? I've heard of a lot of different things, what works, what doesn't and what do you recommend using? Does bran work as a food as well as a substrate?

Thanks!


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

use bran


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i use crushed up tesco brand weetabix works a treat


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

When you say bran do you just mean this stuff? Kelloggs Bran Flakes Cereal 750g buy online delivered worldwide


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Gecko_man said:


> When you say bran do you just mean this stuff? Kelloggs Bran Flakes Cereal 750g buy online delivered worldwide


nah this stuff

Jordan Natural Wheat Bran 375g buy online delivered worldwide


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> nah this stuff
> 
> Jordan Natural Wheat Bran 375g buy online delivered worldwide


Does it really matter? Or is it just any bran, right? 

What about oats?

How often do I change this bran substrate?


----------

